
Apache JServ Protocol - dedalus
https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Apache_JServ_Protocol
======
dedalus
[http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-3.3-doc/AJPv13.html](http://tomcat.apache.org/tomcat-3.3-doc/AJPv13.html)

